# My 'boring plod cob'!!!!



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I love it when people make assumptions about my boy!! I've heard him called a 'boring brown cob', 'ploddy cobby' and other things. What those narrowminded people don't see is the fire and fun he has inside!! We've recently started doing XC and while he's LOVING every minute of it...me at 41 and overweight is finding it a tad difficult to keep up!! :lol:

I've entered a Mini course comp in 2 weeks which hopefully will be the start of us doing more events (when my confidence meets his ability!!). Anyway this piccy was taken by my friend last week while messing around on our little course at the yard.

So those who think all cobs are plods and boring...think again!!! :lol:


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Aww hes lovely! That sounds like a lot of fun too


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

:thumbup:I love a good cob.... sensible but up for fun too. I'm a fine breed lover myself, but I'd love one with a cob personality, they do have the better characters rather than the hot blooded that are a little "snobbish" whereas cobs are up for a laugh :thumbup:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> :thumbup:I love a good cob.... sensible but up for fun too. I'm a fine breed lover myself, but I'd love one with a cob personality, they do have the better characters rather than the hot blooded that are a little "snobbish" whereas cobs are up for a laugh :thumbup:


:lol: Oh he's definately up for a laugh!!! Sunday at the XC course practice he threw himself down the steps...promply spun and ran back up again, spun and ran back down again!!!! Everyone was really laughing cos he just enjoyed it so much he had to go again!!!! I wish I had the energy to keep up with him!! I nearly fell off 3 times but each time he put his neck up to save me...he's a true treasure and I'm extreamly proud of him.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I love cobs and if I could ever have a horse it would be a cob or an irish draught!
I always feel safe on them even if they are a bit of a character. You cant beat a good cob

He is beautiful, can I swap him for rusty the dog?


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

Hes lovely and its great to see them in their natural state, have u ever shown him traditional classes. Ive got a sect D hes 17 now and hes brilliant, he will go on for a rider but if you put a novice or a child on him he is entirely different. Hes taught loads of people to ride. My hubby likes his bloods but give me a good cob any day


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

silly gilly said:


> Hes lovely and its great to see them in their natural state, have u ever shown him traditional classes. Ive got a sect D hes 17 now and hes brilliant, he will go on for a rider but if you put a novice or a child on him he is entirely different. Hes taught loads of people to ride. My hubby likes his bloods but give me a good cob any day


Last year I did a few showing classes, he got 2 1st's in the 2 Mountain and Moorland classes and reserve in one of the Championships so he does do quiet well but to be honest I find showing boring and I just can't be bothered with the work it takes to get himself and me looking good!!!:lol: We're both speed freaks really and enjoy jumping, but I'm hoping to get doing some Le Trek soon because I've done a training session day and loved it!! Loads of really good things to play at in that and it suits a horse and rider that hacks alot.

Kane's the same I can put anyone on his back in the school and he'll become a riding school pony!! Can't let just anyone on his back outside in the fields though cos he does have a tendency to bolt off!! It's all just fun to him but not so much fun for an unsuspecting rider!!! He's blind in his left eye so it makes him very spooky so he's definately not a novice ride!! I'm just lucky I've owned him since he was 3 so I'm used to his ways now and we get along just fine.


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

I know nothing about horses, but he looks absolutely beautiful! And you look remarkably relaxed and happy being on a horse mid jump lol. Brilliant pic!
xxx


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Stephny691 said:


> I know nothing about horses, but he looks absolutely beautiful! And you look remarkably relaxed and happy being on a horse mid jump lol. Brilliant pic!
> xxx


:lol: Okay I'll have to show you one of the 'out takes'!!! Upon landing this jump (which is tiny...even I can usually jump higher than this!!) he bucked and bolted off across the field so I think my facial expression is quiet warrented!!:lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely pics JSR :thumbup: and a beautiful 'ploddy cobby' too :thumbup:
That second picture is great - about my height for jumping being 50++ .
I hack out in the New Forest so rarely jump anything other than little streams these days. Your boy looks great fun


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

Your right it must be a nightmare doing his feather, Ive got the greatest of respect for people who show coloured trads they must either be up around 4am or bandage and rug everything, theres an absolutely beautifull coloured driving cob around here, his mane is nearly on the floor and it is immaculate. I cant even keep my little sect a lead rein clean for long


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ahh I still think you look brilliant! I'd struggle getting -on- the horse, let alone letting it jump!
xxxxxx


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

silly gilly said:


> Your right it must be a nightmare doing his feather, Ive got the greatest of respect for people who show coloured trads they must either be up around 4am or bandage and rug everything, theres an absolutely beautifull coloured driving cob around here, his mane is nearly on the floor and it is immaculate. I cant even keep my little sect a lead rein clean for long


I wish Kane's mane was that long!! I've always wanted it to be better but he was hogged when he came to me and it's taken years to get everything back the way it should be!! We've got a girl who shows her coloured mare and she's mainly white!! The amount of chalk and time she spends is beyond belief!!! She must spend more money on cleaning products than the entry fee's!!! She rarely wins either but I suppose she enjoys it so that's the point really.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I love your Cob, JSR, he is gorgeous. Lovely he has a sense of humour as well. Super photo's. I wish you many happy days competing on him.


----------



## VickyF (Nov 26, 2009)

What a beautiful cob.My shetlands great but would love a cob if i had a riding horse instead of a show pony.I can only manage a jump that big,or was it smaller?!!!!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

You are doing very well.. Your cob has some scope there and I can see him jumping a hell of a lot bigger with you....
Having ridden and jumped everything froma shetland to a cob to an 18hh eventer.. I think cobs can be very exciting.. I also think your man has a stunning face and I am wondering what he looks like not going over the fence... is he of show cob type...
If I buy us another I want a dales or fell.. And my son wants to be able to jump and he is no mardy so it would have to be able to manage large open spreads... And I know many are more than capable.. 

The pics are lovely.. xxx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

JSR said:


> I love it when people make assumptions about my boy!! I've heard him called a 'boring brown cob', 'ploddy cobby' and other things. What those narrowminded people don't see is the fire and fun he has inside!! We've recently started doing XC and while he's LOVING every minute of it...me at 41 and overweight is finding it a tad difficult to keep up!! :lol:
> 
> I've entered a Mini course comp in 2 weeks which hopefully will be the start of us doing more events (when my confidence meets his ability!!). Anyway this piccy was taken by my friend last week while messing around on our little course at the yard.
> 
> So those who think all cobs are plods and boring...think again!!! :lol:


:eek6:hes gorgeous:thumbup: xxxxxx


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow what a stunner! 

He looks like he so enjoys doing the XC! Looks good fun!


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Cobs rule! 

What a beautiful horse!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Excuse me.......Kane is not a ''boring plod cob''  Kane is what my heart wants :lol:

I WANT WANT WANT him!!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i think he;s GORGEOUS - and looks very athletic. 
the only bummer for me in the cold-bloods + warm-bloods is the quality of hooves tends to go downhill with size. 

the biggest horse i ever rode was a 17-HH gelding, but altho he was sweet, i like my fuel-efficient economy models :lol: 
under 1k# they need minimal or no grain, even in winter. 
i love riding the large-pony / small-horse range, and they are easy keepers.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> You are doing very well.. Your cob has some scope there and I can see him jumping a hell of a lot bigger with you....
> Having ridden and jumped everything froma shetland to a cob to an 18hh eventer.. I think cobs can be very exciting.. I also think your man has a stunning face and I am wondering what he looks like not going over the fence... is he of show cob type...
> If I buy us another I want a dales or fell.. And my son wants to be able to jump and he is no mardy so it would have to be able to manage large open spreads... And I know many are more than capable..
> 
> The pics are lovely.. xxx


Oh he definately can jump bigger than I want!! We did some good sized spreads at the XC practice...which is why I've now booked 2 lesson;s with my instructor before the actual comp because I landed on his neck each time!!! Thank god he's so honest he would help hitch me back on!!!:lol:

I'm not sure about if he's a show cob type, I've only shown a couple of times. In your opinion what do you think? I'm not very good on conformation or what judges are looking for, I've been a happy hacker for 30 years only just started doing more since moving to a proper yard and being encouraged by Kane's ability and enjoyment of jumping.

Be honest I won't be offended I promise, I'm just interested in your opinion.










Excuse the pointy out nose...we've since been working on getting an outline!!! :lol: (Also ignore my position...remember I'm used to gallopping across fields and beaches not showing off in the ring!!)










Belly alert!!!!!!!!! I keep this picture on my fridge to remind me to STOP EATING!!!


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I must admit I am not a fan of cobs but this by is nice 
I am a typical lightweight horse person and I just prefer light weight horses but if you give me a cob that is forward going then I love it all the same :-D 
I learnt to ride on cobs so I couldnt say anything bad about them I just prefer lighter horses to ride as they are more delicate and alot easier to sit to in my eyes! I am also not a big fan of lots of hair and feather to be honest lol

He is lovely though!! Best of luck XC :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

He is put together nice and he has a lovely face.. He does need to wok onto the bit to be a show cob.. But I personally can see him all clipped out lol and looking lovely.. Don't just go an do that though cos what I say from a picture..lol

He is bloody lovely..

Here is a pic of me riding a little cob called Mickey.. Built leke a brick **** house moves like a train.. lol But still got me red rossetes and into finals....










This dolly plod a baby that could bronk with the best of them..lol Just before I clipped her out fully and did some work with her.. Not an easy ride...









This is a 17.3 eventer









Im not riding him over this hedge..lol


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Im not riding him over this hedge..lol


:lol: Love it!!!!!

Mickey looks fab!!

I'm definatley not going to be hogging Kane any time soon, I'm a feathers and mane fan but nice to know he might make the grade!  We're sticking to working hunter this season I think, but have to check the heights before I enter though cos round here they seem to change quiet dramatically!!:lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JSR said:


> :lol: Love it!!!!!
> 
> Mickey looks fab!!
> 
> I'm definatley not going to be hogging Kane any time soon, I'm a feathers and mane fan but nice to know he might make the grade!  We're sticking to working hunter this season I think, but have to check the heights before I enter though cos round here they seem to change quiet dramatically!!:lol:


if you go itno a beginners its generally open age open type.. Im not sure whether he would be eligable for M&M depends whats in him.. Then he can go au natarel.... xxx


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

JSR said:


> Belly alert!!!!!!!!! I keep this picture on my fridge to remind me to STOP EATING!!!


I have a photo the exact same :lol: try and stop myself from eating! Does it work? no! lol










(Don't ask me what im doing :lol

Your cob is gorgeous! And he has feathers to die for :001_wub: I have to say he looks more at home on the XC course than in the show ring :thumbup: but then again I don't blame him, I think i would rather be doing that then going in a circle! lol


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

_Sara_ said:


> I have a photo the exact same :lol: try and stop myself from eating! Does it work? no! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww thank you I think he's lovely too!! :thumbup: Your horse is STUNNING!!! Such a beautiful face. You look great on that photo..definately not where near the belly I've got!!!! We've the same hat by the looks of it!:thumbup:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

he is bloody lush my sister in laws has two cobs and they got like s**** off a shovel


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

He's stunning!


----------



## homerdogy (Feb 19, 2011)

lovely horse!


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

This is an interesting thread - I ride a Shire cross well over 17hh, and I was discussing him with the physio - she told me that genetically they have a larger proportion of slow twitch muscle fibres compared to throroughbreds and this is why they sometimes 'run out of steam' by comparison - no complaints about Huxley though, he's a gem.....


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

well, he's not boring nor a plod! Beautiful pics!:thumbup: I have that same problem, most people say my welsh D is a plod and no fun. Although he might choose to take it easy sometimes, he can go some if asked. I think they are just jealous. Your horse looks fab, and is fab so stuff them! Enjoy yourself!:lol:


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

Starlight Express said:


> well, he's not boring nor a plod! Beautiful pics!:thumbup: I have that same problem, most people say my welsh D is a plod and no fun. Although he might choose to take it easy sometimes, he can go some if asked. I think they are just jealous. Your horse looks fab, and is fab so stuff them! Enjoy yourself!:lol:


Hear hear!! :thumbup:


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

He is lovely and doesnt look boring to me.


----------



## addyjason01 (Mar 1, 2011)

Your horse is so nice. I have never seen this type of horse before. Really thanks for sharing his photo. I also want to share this photo with my friends.


----------



## Thedogsdinner (Apr 25, 2011)

Fntastic photos andwhat a handsome boy


----------



## sweep (Apr 27, 2011)

Reall lovely photos. Def not a plodder


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

I only ever had tb, one andalusian and wb. Then I had an a really bad accident (I broke my neck and my horse broke her leg and as a result I lost her) and I totally lost my confidence and so I bought a "plod cob" with a view to selling her 6 months later when confidence returned and I could get back to my "pretty" horses. Said cob is now love of my life most amazing horse I have ever known, 6 months turned into 7 years and will she will be going no where
Last weekend she gave me my first foal who will also be going no where  

Your cob looks amazing


----------



## leahandella (Aug 26, 2011)

hes gorgeous he looks bril and whoever said those kind of things are jerks


----------

